# Zelco Snow Thrower (supposedly made by MTD?)



## Neil Jasper Merin (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello Snowblower forums!

I scored an antique Zelco 20" Single stage Snow Thrower a while back for cheap and now looking for more information or at least a maintenance manual for this fellow. I googled it and it seems that they were made by MTD way back in the 70's so I thought I'd go here and get some more info.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm.. Never heard of them.


----------



## Neil Jasper Merin (Feb 1, 2019)

This ebay listing is the only mention of this brand of snow thrower. 

The actual unit looks like this.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

They probably use the standard parts as they always did on these single stage snowblowers.s

Tecumseh 2 cycle engine?


----------



## Neil Jasper Merin (Feb 1, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> They probably use the standard parts as they always did on these single stage snowblowers.s
> 
> Tecumseh 2 cycle engine?


It runs on pure gas, so assume it is not a 2-cycle.


----------

